

This One Leadership Quality Will Make or Break You - equilibrium
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikemyatt/2011/12/19/this-one-leadership-quality-will-make-or-break-you/

======
swombat
What a load of hogwash. Short version: Leadership is pursuit because it leads
to attainment, and therefore leaders should study "pursuitology" in school
(I'm not making this up).

